# I Beleive I found A Meteorit



## terry_g (May 31, 2012)

Myself and another mechanic were sent to a remote location to replace the engine in a piece of logging equipment.
The engine had failed the year before and the machine was left n the forest for the winter. We had arrived where the machine had spent the winter.
No one had been there in several months. I took a walk around and found this object sitting on top of the moss. The moss was several 
inches deep and the object would have disappeared into it in a couple days so it must have just arrived. 
It's about the size of an extra large egg but a fraction of the weight. The only explanation I can comer up with for where I found it is that it fell from the sky.


Terry


----------



## jgedde (May 31, 2012)

Is it magnetic?  Most meteorites are...

If not, I suspect it might be a bit of worn lava rock or some burned coal.  Of course, neither explains how it came to be on top of the moss.

John


----------



## Philco (May 31, 2012)

That is interesting! Keep us informed on what you come up with.


----------



## Charley Davidson (May 31, 2012)

It's a petrified mushroom:lmao:


----------



## 12bolts (May 31, 2012)

Terry,
Do you think it would have "set up" on the top of the moss if it fell from the sky? I am thinking it would have disappeared on impact. Unless it bounced off something else 1st. We get similar looking coral here, except its always bleached grey to white.

Cheers Phil


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 1, 2012)

If it's lighter that an egg the same size, it's likely pummice, a very light, bubbly volcanic rock.


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 1, 2012)

Could be ejecta from one of the active volcanoes.  The stuff travels extreme distances and could have easilly been formed in the atmosphere and fallen there.  Usually meteorites are very magnetic and very dense.  I have bought a few pieces and made cabuchons and polished them to reveal the inner crystal structure.  Like cracking a geode, never know what your gonna get till you open er up.  They are extremely beautifull when polished out and set in a ring or necklace too.  If you know some one at a local rock shop they will evaluate it and possibly even cut it in 1/2 if you ask nicely.  If you are in or near the South I can even recoment some really good rock shops to talk to.  Hope this helps and you really find out what it is.  A meterorite would be way too cool.
Bob


----------



## terry_g (Jun 1, 2012)

It is not magnetic and there are no active volcanoes any where near here.
The place where I found it has a dense forest covering it so the branches would 
have broken it's fall possibly explaining why it did not disappear into the moss.

Terry


----------



## sic semper tyrannis (Jun 1, 2012)

I bet it is too.  VERY COOL and probably worth some coin!!!

I'd machine a nice turned bronze stand for it....(obligatory Hobby Machinist content)


----------



## nolo (Jun 1, 2012)

It is definitely a cool looking rock but I doubt it is a meteorite.

Check out this link:
http://www.aerolite.org/found-a-meteorite.htm


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 1, 2012)

I've had this rock on my bookcase for a few years. I found it in a creekbed. It is very heavy and will set off a metal detector. I tried the magnet test a few minutes ago - it sticks.


----------



## jumps4 (Jun 1, 2012)

ok owl pellet is too funny i'm sorry
you could be right but that was the last thing i would have thought of...
correction i would not have thought of that at all.
i'm following this thread to the end i have to know now
steve


----------



## brucer (Jun 2, 2012)

looks somewhat like a rotten hedge apple.. or a gourd of some type, dont know where your located, but possibly a cannonball..

 I had several stone cannonballs in my landscaping and someone stole them sometime or another, they were pretty smooth and heavy though..


----------



## burnrider (Jun 3, 2012)

I saw something like that volcano hiking in NZ. They were porous rocks blown out of a volcano with lots of aeration. Guides called it bread pudding as it looked like a lump of dough.


----------



## jgedde (Jun 3, 2012)

papaseven said:


> Just my two cents but I think what you have there is a Owl pellet that has weathered some and then dried out.
> 
> I have several meteorites and all are very heavy because they are composed primarily of iron.
> 
> ...



While I cant say if you're right or wrong I thought owls were wise: wise enough to stay away from the chili!  :lmao:  If my pellets looked like that....

John


----------

